# Unusual juice consumption



## Vrugtebome (15/1/16)

Hi folks

Been following the forum for a while now, but here goes my first post. 

I have been vaping for around a year now. Started with a twisp, and got a Kangertech Kbox mini kit around 4 months ago. Have bought various juices from various vendors and was happy with my vaping. A tank (5ml) lasted my around a day. 

I initially started with 12mg nic in the Kbox, then steadily dropped the nic content (9 then 6). I am now on 3mg. But my shift to 3mg has caused a problem, my tank is drinking juice like a 68 Mustang (I am now sitting on between 10 to 15ml per day). 

I was initially blaming the VG/PG % mixture of the juice as the culprit, my first batch of 3mg was a 50/50 mix, and to my mind a thinner juice. I have subsequently acquired various ratios of 3mg juice (70/30 and 80/20), but this has not solved the consumption problem.

So…

Below are a couple of scenarios which could be the problem/solution, please comment and give an opinion around this matter, its something thats spoiling my vaping pleasure.

1: A bad batch of coils… Gave a friend one of my coils, and he is convinced that my set of coils use more juice. Its standard Kangertech OCC 0.5ohm coils. I have used 4 of them, and he has used 1 (all from the same box/purchase). 

2: The obvious culprit is the mg nic in the juice. But I reckon that my body would be used to the 3mg as opposed to the 6mg by now. Been on the 3mg for around 2 weeks now, but no consumption improvement. You might say that I should go back to 6mg, but I am hesitant to. My mail goal is to be on 0mg, want to get rid of nic addiction completely.

3: The wattage that I am vaping at? Been using the Kanger on 27W from day 1, so doubt thats the issue

4: I have tried making the breather holes smaller, seems to give me more satisfaction (simulating a better throught hit). My thoughts were that if I get a better hit, with a quicker drag, then I would use less juice.

5: I have no other thoughts/opinions/solutions/suggestions, this is where you hopefully come in, any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

I can only suspect longer, deeper and more frequent drags because the 3mg is feeling so smooth?. I don't think it can be a faulty coil or coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

hey buddy

welcome to the forum and congrats on a year milestone of vaping !!!!

juice consumption seems to be an ever increasing thing i have found . im on close to 25ml on a quite day 

bad coils > i have usually found coils as dead or functional. some that are inbetween tend to be those that have leak issues or intermittent firing but if the vape is fine then its not really the coil chowing up the juice

nic concentration > having a lower nic means your going to want to take more hits to get your fix. having a huge cloud build can allow me to have 1.5mg nic and get my fix but on the more discreet builds i need to bump it up to 3mg. dont be in a hurry to lower your nic if your still feeling you need the fix. rather let it happen on its own slowly so that you enjoy your vape. i spent 2-3 months on 12mg and then a year on 6mg before i moved down to 3mg. my nic requirements were greatly controlled by my gear. once i moved to using high powered builds all the time i found i needed less nic

POWER!! > the wattage does play a big part to juice consumption. its how much more the coil can heat up to vapourise the juice. more power is more vapour and that means more juice. currently im on 120w as i type this. different juices react to wattages differently. some need more power than others

airflow > i cant help you here. i need full open airflow on everything i use. 99% of my purchases are decided on how much airflow i can get out of a new tank or dripper. i find that the airflow should be set to what your comfortable with instead of having that being a major factor towards juice consumption. dont compromise on comfort for efficiency.

perhaps consider buying juice in bulk (some vendors have bigger bottles, 100ml etc) another option is the DIY route which can greatly increase you juice collection for a fraction of the cost

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

Welcome to the forum @Vrugtebome

Lower Nic and higher power means more consumption. 

I'd say increase the Nic. Then you will probably consume less.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Vrugtebome
> 
> Lower Nic and higher power means more consumption.
> 
> ...





Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Vrugtebome
> 
> Lower Nic and higher power means more consumption.
> 
> I'd say increase the Nic. Then you will probably consume less.



Hi Silver. I agree, unfortunately the flavor of a juice is much better, the lower the nic content. I mostly use my kanger mini RBA tanks and go through at least 6 tanks a day. I don't think it's because I crave the nic, rather because of mindless vaping because the flavor is sooo good!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

I'm in that no mans land where 3mg is too potent and 1.5mg not potent enough. I'm hovering around the 2.25mg mark now.

I could not see myself vaping with no nicotine, even when I'm on thw 1.5mg I will over vape just trying to get that satisfying nic burn.


----------



## Stevape;) (15/1/16)

Ok maybe I can be off here but in closing your air and you still dragging hard to get a better flavour you are in fact causing more of a vacuum in your tank hence in my opinion over saturating your coils. Maybe it could be that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Nicotine by itself is not addictive and at most as harmful as caffeine. Up you nic imo.

Most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/1/16)

Easy solution is to go back up to 12mg, and use the device at lower wattage's, I can't understand the logic behind high power/low nic and more juice consumption 

I agree with everything @Andre and others have said in this regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Sprint said:


> I'm in that no mans land where 3mg is too potent and 1.5mg not potent enough. I'm hovering around the 2.25mg mark now.
> 
> I could not see myself vaping with no nicotine, even when I'm on thw 1.5mg I will over vape just trying to get that satisfying nic burn.



this past month i have been having alot of 0mg juices. ive just increased the PG ratio to give me that slight throat hit and ive been finding myself going through a slightly higher juice consumption but no real cravings for nic.


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

Alex said:


> Easy solution is to go back up to 12mg, and use the device at lower wattage's, I can't understand the logic behind high power/low nic and more juice consumption
> 
> I agree with everything @Andre and others have said in this regard.


12mg would destroy me in my tank. Even 6mg makes my tongue and palette get sore bumps on it. I must be allergic to nicotine to a slight degree or something. I don't know how other people's mouths can tolerate high mg nicotine. Maybe it is a genetic thing.


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> this past month i have been having alot of 0mg juices. ive just increased the PG ratio to give me that slight throat hit and ive been finding myself going through a slightly higher juice consumption but no real cravings for nic.


I use a default pg/vg 35/65... what ratio is your 0mg blend?.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

Sprint said:


> I use a default pg/vg 35/65... what ratio is your 0mg blend?.



It was a max vg so I diluted it down to a 60/40vg and it's still very smooth but has a decent throat hit.


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

Andre said:


> Nicotine by itself is not addictive and at most as harmful as caffeine. Up you nic imo.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum.


You echoed my thoughts exactly. I enjoy the nicotine like I enjoy my coffee

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vrugtebome (15/1/16)

Dankie menere

Dont think heat is my issue, only on 27W, fairly low IMO

Will try and stick it out on 3mg to see if I eventually get satisfaction quicker (time will tell). 
If that does not play out I will have to bump up to 6mg again

Reactions: Like 1


----------

